# Where do you buy 5D Mark iii?



## aakunin (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have classic 5D and am looking to buy Mark iii, but the full price of the body is still way over my budget. Where do you buy yours with discount?

I was looking at some offers on ebay and they look good, but they are all not USA market cameras, meaning that if Canon issues recall I won't be able to use it here in the states. Some listings offer extended warranty for parts and labor (it won't cover recalls). Did any of you have experience buying camera with extended warranty? Did you have any problems with the camera?

For example, I am looking at such deal: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-Mark-3-MK-III-NEW-/301194152432?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item46209209f0

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 21, 2014)

My sincere advice to you is to wait. If you are cutting it this close with budget, just put some money away and save up to get a $3399 with $200 rebate deal. This way it's only $3199 and you get a full USA warranty. If you have to wait several more months than I'd do that.


----------



## aakunin (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for an advice, but I have an event coming in the middle of August where I would love to use video capabilities of the camera so need to get one soon to have time to learn it.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 22, 2014)

Currently the mk lll can be had for $2600 from a reliable but unauthorized reseller (likely an import model) or $2700 for full USA warranty.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03868/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-price.html?streetprice


----------



## Ditophoto (Jul 22, 2014)

I just bought a refurbished 5d mk3 from Canon using their "Loyalty Program." You save 10% off the refurbished price. My new camera was a smudge over $2600 including tax. Best deal out there, IMHO. Hurry though, they don't last long there. 

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/refurbished-products/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras


----------



## aakunin (Jul 22, 2014)

Refurbished 5D mark iii is out of stock the most of the time. At least I couldn't catch one in stock.

Looking at canonpricewatch.com how do I know if camera has full USA warranty?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 22, 2014)

Very simple, SAVE your money and buy it from authorized dealers. If you can wait, X-mas is the best time. I highly recommend Profeel: http://stores.ebay.com/PMI-Digital?_rdc=1 . Ask for David, awesome to work with.

My sources are: BH, Profeel, Adorama, and Samys


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 22, 2014)

I bought mine from Amazon. I won't go into the gory details, but I paid around $2600 after selling the 24-105 for around $700. 

There are deals to be had... and if the rumors are true, the 5d mkiv should be out in the first quarter of 2015. So if you can wait, there will probably be a ton for sale used...

then there will be several packaged for a decent price. Just depends on your tolerance for waiting. I'm waiting to buy the 50 art... and that is just painful.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jul 22, 2014)

Both of mine came from 6ave's steal of a deal, $2,550 on eBay. I bought one several months ago, and another a couple months ago, they came horribly packaged, but are resilient as ever and seemingly flawless. B&H and Adorama have always been my go-to's, but it was hard to pass up the eBay deal. I'll actually be purchasing another one next time the sale comes up and I would recommend that route to anyone.

If you _can_ wait until, say, April of next year, do it. I imagine the 5Div will be announced by then at which time you can purchase the 5Diii from a more common dealer at a better price than offered today.

I hope this helps,
-Tabor


----------



## brad-man (Jul 22, 2014)

aakunin said:


> Refurbished 5D mark iii is out of stock the most of the time. At least I couldn't catch one in stock.
> 
> Looking at canonpricewatch.com how do I know if camera has full USA warranty?



Because canonpricewatch says it is. They have a sort of pool of authorized dealers who are willing to discount, but they can't advertise the price for fear of the wrath of canon. Just fill out the form and you'll get an offer from an authorized seller for the low price with full USA warranty.


----------



## Smells Fishy (Jul 22, 2014)

brad-man said:


> aakunin said:
> 
> 
> > Refurbished 5D mark iii is out of stock the most of the time. At least I couldn't catch one in stock.
> ...



+1

My 24-70 II came with a USA warranty card from an authorized dealer... a dealer that's actually already mentioned by name in this thread...


----------



## unfocused (Jul 22, 2014)

$2,600 from unauthorized dealer on eBay or $2700 from canon pricewatch street price program after rebate with USA warranty from authorized dealer. Those are the best prices right now and they are not bad. You can check price history at canon pricewatch as well. 
Be sure to read their blog notes on unauthorized dealers and grey market and decide for yourself if it is worth saving $100 dollars going the unauthorized route.


----------



## edwyun (Jul 22, 2014)

There is a Canon authorized dealer on eBay. If you ask the right questions, you can get a new 5DIII with USA factory warranty for about $2700 (with rebate). I was skeptical after at first, but after confirming things via email/ebay, I purchased a 5DIII and 24-70/2.8L. Both came with USA warranties cards and I submitted and received the Canon USA factory rebates that were going on at the time for both.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jul 22, 2014)

That price is a good price. I bought my second body from get it digital without any issues. It came in a kit box but that's ok...I paid $2,810 for it. The day before the 6D came out, I bought my first 5D3 for $2,749 from Adorama via Ebay...For me that's a worthy price compared to standard retail via B&H etc...including any rebate


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 22, 2014)

I got mine from eBay for $ 2445. It is an import model and came in the kit box. Interestingly, I bought the kit lens at the same time from the same seller, but the lens came separately, and was a US model with US warranty card. I have sold the lens since.
Mind you, some people have gotten US models of the 5DIII for the same price in the same deal (I wish I did, but I wish more that my camera doesn't need any servicing), so it might not hurt to ask if the seller has some to sell to you.


----------



## aakunin (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for replies. I just ordered 5D mark iii through canon price watch. I'll see how it works out.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 22, 2014)

It will be fine. I used the "street price" program for my 300 f/2.8 ii and it came in at a great price from an authorized dealer without a hitch.


----------

